# Text messages to my wife - suggestions?



## micawber (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello everyone. This is my first post on TAM so please be gentle... 

My wife of almost 30 years has taken a job at a local church preschool. She normally doesn't have her phone with her during that time, and I would like to send her a note every now and then so that she has something loving from me when she first looks at her phone after work. I am a decent writer and have come up with some things that were well received, but I'm running out of ideas.

I wonder if any of you might know of a source of short, not-to-sappy things that might be appropriate to send to her just to let her know that I've been thinking about her. Nothing too risque or overtly sexual at this point, but more about affirmation and support. Advice?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Do NOT text

Just sit her down IN PERSON and tell her exactly how you feel.

That will be like "that special text" x 100 TO HER

She will value it LOT more.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I would love getting a sweet text to brighten my day. Maybe something like "you sure looked beautiful this morning" or "hope you had a good day today, I'm thinking of you"


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

"Can you pick up some beer on the way home tonight?"


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I am up and off to work most every day before my wife even wakes up. I send her a loving text every morning, and haven't missed one since we've been together. She absolutely loves waking up to them. I make sure that they are focused on us, our relationship, our Love, and not any of the day to day grind like what we're having for dinner, or errands that need to be run. Those things come later in the day, but that first one is just to keep the emotional and sometimes physical batteries at full charge to start out the day.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

My husband I text each other simple things during the day like "I miss you, I look forward to seeing you tonight, I love you, You looked beautiful this morning, I hope you are having a great day, It was nice spending time with you last night, etc, just a line or two to let each other know we are thinking about them.

I think it's great that after 30 years of marriage you are still thinking of ways to know how much you care about her.


----------



## micawber (Oct 8, 2014)

Happilymarried25 said:


> I think it's great that after 30 years of marriage you are still thinking of ways to know how much you care about her.


Thank you. I wish I had something like TAM 30 years ago!


----------



## micawber (Oct 8, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> "Can you pick up some beer on the way home tonight?"


That is funny because yestereday my wife made a transaction with someone else and left the goods in the mailbox. I work from home and when I checked the mail, I noticed this envelope with a check in it for $14.00. I texted her "You got a $14 check in the mailbox today." "I signed it and bought beer with it. Hope you don't mind."


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My face is leaving in 10 minutes. Be on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> "Can you pick up some beer on the way home tonight?"


Got my vote.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Texting just anything is great. 

I usually text HI with heart or smiley.
Thank her for breakfast and tell her I appreciate all she does.


----------



## magnolia2014 (Aug 29, 2014)

This is actually part of a song by Tim McGraw, but I've always loved these lyrics. Send this or maybe it will give you the inspiration you're looking for. 

You're more than a lover
There could never be another
I fall in love all over
Everytime I look at you
I don't know where I'd be
Without you here with me
Life with you makes perfect sense
You're my best friend

Forgive me... I'm a sappy romantic.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Txting is a great form of communication during a busy day, it lets the other know you are thinking of them.

Like Sam, we have a morning txt ritual that is done daily. I always get a txt when he arrives at work or early in the work day telling me he loves me, can't wait to see me that evening. It is always very loving and puts a huge smile on my face.

We also sext but that is not what you are after here. For the purpose you want I would stick to loving txts, let her know you are thinking about her and how she makes yopu feel.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I think texting is great but there should also let someone know how you feel once in a while face to face.

So often this kind of communication is whats missing in marriages and those marriages often have problems.


----------



## micawber (Oct 8, 2014)

Holland said:


> We also sext but that is not what you are after here. For the purpose you want I would stick to loving txts, let her know you are thinking about her and how she makes yopu feel.


Mrs. Micawber would not take too kindly to any form of sexting. I mean, really? Her Mom _might_ find out.


----------



## micawber (Oct 8, 2014)

Thebes said:


> I think texting is great but there should also let someone know how you feel once in a while face to face.
> 
> So often this kind of communication is whats missing in marriages and those marriages often have problems.


I totally agree. We tell each other face to face enough. I will sometimes get her a small gift or her favorite ice cream or fold some clothes before she asks.

I'm just kinda running out of stuff to text and I want her to be able to see that I was thinking about her when she picks up her phone.


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> I am up and off to work most every day before my wife even wakes up. I send her a loving text every morning, and haven't missed one since we've been together. She absolutely loves waking up to them. I make sure that they are focused on us, our relationship, our Love, and not any of the day to day grind like what we're having for dinner, or errands that need to be run. Those things come later in the day, but that first one is just to keep the emotional and sometimes physical batteries at full charge to start out the day.


I am the same. I like waking my wife to a smile and a sexy text since I am at work before she has to get up.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> "Can you pick up some beer on the way home tonight?"


MY hb would follow this request with "I'll make it worth your while".

He'd get his beer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

samyeagar said:


> I am up and off to work most every day before my wife even wakes up. I send her a loving text every morning, and haven't missed one since we've been together. She absolutely loves waking up to them. I make sure that they are focused on us, our relationship, our Love, and not any of the day to day grind like what we're having for dinner, or errands that need to be run. Those things come later in the day, but that first one is just to keep the emotional and sometimes physical batteries at full charge to start out the day.


Ahh... what a man, what a man, what a mighty fine man....!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't go for novelty, go for authenticity.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

micawber said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post on TAM so please be gentle...
> 
> My wife of almost 30 years has taken a job at a local church preschool. She normally doesn't have her phone with her during that time, and I would like to send her a note every now and then so that she has something loving from me when she first looks at her phone after work. I am a decent writer and have come up with some things that were well received, but I'm running out of ideas.
> 
> I wonder if any of you might know of a source of short, not-to-sappy things that might be appropriate to send to her just to let her know that I've been thinking about her. Nothing too risque or overtly sexual at this point, but more about affirmation and support. Advice?


:scratchhead:



Much to beta. Seen a lot of crying men here who showed this kind of thinking. Man up. Search on that term.


----------

